# Hauling logs in a minivan... ?



## Slow1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok - I know I need a better vehicle for scrounging and that is in the works, currently I am about 6-8 weeks from getting my truck (long story there).  However, at the moment I have a line on just over a cord of hardwood that is in 4' lengths of "up to 12-14 inch diameter" about 15 miles from my home.  So how to get it home... I don't have a hitch, but my sienna can go into 'cargo' mode by folding down seats and pulling out the middle row which gives me a 4x8' flat area.  I am thinking of putting a tarp and some junk blankets in to help protect the inside of the van and load them inside.

Anyone here had any experience with this approach?  I looked up online and found that the specified payload of this van is 1510 lbs - so I wonder if that means I can get away with carrying about 1/3 to 1/2 of the cord (assuming that I could fit them in - not sure I can) and make 2 or 3 trips.

Thoughts?  Is there any way to objectively tell if it is too much weight before breaking something?


----------



## stockdoct (Apr 24, 2009)

I've done it  (Ford Explorer)

Be VERY careful about the weight.  Take 3 trips at least.   Go with a nearly empty gas tank (that takes 120 lbs off the weight of the vehicle)  Shop-Vac it out when you're done.  Get flowers for your wife in advance.  Don't break anything.


----------



## Duetech (Apr 24, 2009)

Slow1,
A lot of vehicles have been used to haul wood so the van could work. This link: http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm , will tell you the btu's and weight per cord of the wood that it lists. Just bear in mind that the woods listed are dry/seasoned weights so unseasoned will weigh more. According to the link you could almost take 1/2 cord of red oak. I wouldn't suggest it though.


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 24, 2009)

stockdoct said:
			
		

> I've done it  (Ford Explorer)...Be VERY careful about the weight. Don't break anything.


LOL ! I stumbled on some hardack (hophornbeam) that a tree co. had just cut on the roadside. I got permission to take it from the landowner and loaded my Exploder to the roof because I was afraid someone else would dig in before I could get back there. Not smart. That stuff if HEAVY. I had to drive home at a crawl and I was still bottoming out over the slightest dips in the road. I was thinking "Smart. I'm gonna blow out my friggin' rear end for $35 worth of firewood." LOL !
I made it home and went back for the rest. There's still a big chunk I need to cut up because it's too heavy to lift.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2009)

Well... not exactly a minivan, but I rented a Ryder cube van and moved over 3 full cord in one trip.  The suspension was bottomed out and I was worried I'd blow out a tire.


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 24, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I rented a Ryder cube van and moved over 3 full cord in one trip.


I bet you were wishing that thing had a dump body, huh ? lol


----------



## Todd (Apr 24, 2009)

Personally I'd rent a truck to be safe, but if you decide to use your van make sure you check your tire weight ratings. Just because your van can haul that much doesn't mean your tires can.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it would be easier on your body to haul rounds instead of logs...especially so in a van.

As far as the weight goes...I dunno.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess it would depend for me. If the wood is free, I would do it over 3-4 trips...don't want to chance breaking down the family hauling vehicle 
If it is wood that you are paying for...I might be inclined not to get it....maybe find a buddy with a truck and offer to buy them some beer/lunch, etc...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 24, 2009)

I got to move a bunch of wood from trees that came down this December.  Even in my truck I didn't load down more than a few inches above the pinon snubber.  No need to.  

Matt


----------



## CowboyAndy (Apr 24, 2009)

i moved hickory in my wifes minivan once...

wont do that again. the van was fine... unfortunately i didnt get any for a week.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 24, 2009)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  This gentleman may have a much important reason not to use the van. :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 



How about demo'ing a used pickup?? J.K. The friend with a pickup and a few cold ones after would real well. Especially if the friend help with the handling.

Cowboy Andy.....I'm assuming you're a D.J.? Checked out your links.


----------



## Slow1 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's the problem with hanging out with software engineers - too many small cars and those that have larger ones don't have trucks (at least not ones they would haul wood in).  The good thing here is that quite a few have woods in their yards and have expressed willingness to let me go get wood out... once I have a way to haul it .  Perhaps I do need to get out and find some new friends.


----------



## KarlP (Apr 24, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Personally I'd rent a truck to be safe, but if you decide to use your van make sure you check your tire weight ratings. Just because your van can haul that much doesn't mean your tires can.



Actually, yes it does.  The door plate lists the GVWR with a certain size, type, and pressure tire.  The tire guys are not supposed to give you tires rated less than the originals.  So unless someone screwed up the tires can take the load.  Just give them a few extra PSI to be sure. 

Minivans and crossover SUVs often have higher carrying capacity than 1/2 ton pickups and body on frame SUVs because they weigh so much less themselves.

Only issue I'd have is with cleanup.  I can remove the cap and pressure wash the truck bed.  That technique gets sorta messy with a minivan.    I would put down a tarp, then a large piece of card board (like a grill, lawnmower, washing machine, etc box), and then load the wood on top of the cardboard.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2009)

You certainly haul in a van but just be careful to not overload it. You did not say what kind of wood this is so everyone is sort of going blind on the recommendations. All wood is not created equal when it comes to weight.


----------



## Slow1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have not yet been out to see the wood so I'm not sure yet exactly.  Not that it really matters, my ability to ID wood by old bark is, well, poor to say the least.

I've been told that it is "Oak and Maple" and that it was cut down 2 or 3 years ago and cut into 4' lengths and laying in a pile ever since.  The bottom logs are likely to be a bit on the punky side I expect since they have been in contact with the dirt - he did tell me that much.  So, although it certainly isn't going to be exactly seasoned, I don't expect it to be totally green either (at least the top pieces).  If the bottom logs are soggy I will not take them unless I have to and it's worth it to close the deal, will have to make that decision on the fly.  

So weight wise if I assume green oak, I believe a cord weighs in at 5500lbs.  If I assume that fully seasoned wood would weigh 60% and this is only 1/2 way there to be conservative, then I'll adjust the weight down by 20% - so I'll assume I have 4400 lbs to carry.  Since the specs for the van says I have 1500lbs of cargo capacity it sounds like I need to make 3 trips - maybe 4 to be safe.  

I also need to measure the pile and confirm his "over a cord" claim - if they are on average 12" in diameter then this could be easy right?  12" is a foot - so at 4' length then it seems that 32 of these would make a cord, correct? (I'm figuring that if you were to lay two end to end that makes 8 foot, then you take four across and four high to get 4' by 4' (12" diameter each) would be 16 of the 8' lengths so since they are 4' I double that to get at 32 of the 4' lengths.  So if they really do average 12" in diameter or at least look to average that then I can simply count them and see if it adds up to about a cord...


----------



## heppm01 (Apr 24, 2009)

Apart from the carrying capacity of the van, you'll need to consider how you are going to load it. A 4' x 12" log of greenish oak is going to be over 200 pounds, easy. It'll be an awkward two-person job loading one of those, and even worse after you have a few already in the van. Any chance you can buck on-site?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 25, 2009)

If it's rented or borrowed I'm all for it.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 25, 2009)

Lay the seats flat, load the logs till it sags a few inches and haul it away.  Expect to make 4 trips.


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 25, 2009)

heppm01 said:
			
		

> Apart from the carrying capacity of the van, you'll need to consider how you are going to load it. A 4' x 12" log of greenish oak is going to be over 200 pounds, easy. It'll be an awkward two-person job loading one of those, and even worse after you have a few already in the van. Any chance you can buck on-site?


Something slippery on the floor, like sheet metal or plywood, would help a bunch. Get one end of the log in and then slide it. After there's a layer of logs it'll get a bit harder to slide 'em but it's not too bad. I've been stuffing lengths into my Explorer by myself.
Bucking it in the woods would be better, though.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Apr 25, 2009)

It would be hard to stuff 4' logs in to a mine van . I would cut it into rounds  so you can roll them in /roll them out. Make 3 or 4 trips  the wood is heavy. John


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 25, 2009)

wellbuilt home said:
			
		

> ...cut it into rounds  so you can...roll them out.


Yah, open the hatch, drive fast backwards to your pile, and then lock the brakes up ! Easy and fun !  lol


----------



## backpack09 (May 6, 2009)

Check the towing capacity and rent a trailer is my suggestion.


----------



## mackconsult (May 6, 2009)

I do this all the time with my sprinter van.  Just go by sag/feel of the vehicle when figuring out how much to put in.


----------



## TreePapa (May 6, 2009)

mackconsult said:
			
		

> I do this all the time with my sprinter van.  Just go by sag/feel of the vehicle when figuring out how much to put in.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Sprinter is basically a full-size van, built for work (even if configured for passengers). The Dodge website lists payloads for the various models -- the lowest listed payload is over 3,000 lbs. Payload for a minivan is gonna be a little less!

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## mackconsult (May 7, 2009)

TreePapa said:
			
		

> mackconsult said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I said is load it and watch how it squats and drives.  That applies to a minivan or a sprinter.


----------



## rowerwet (May 10, 2009)

don't know what the rental rate on a u-haul or ryder truck would be, Home depot and lowes have stake side trucks (actually the sides fold down) that cost $25 for the first 45 min. they will haul a ton, and have an alarm if you overload them.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure you have your answer, but I know from direct experience in my Sienna - one third of a cord, heavy, but fine, one half, dicey, wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Chris S (May 26, 2009)

the guys on ax men take logs to the sawmill in a Toyota Fourunner,  so you should be fine.  Don't forget the bungee cord though, and no sudden stops.  (TIC)


----------



## Slow1 (May 27, 2009)

Well I did end up doing it - sorry if I forgot to let folks know   Anyway to help make up for it, here are some pictures.  I figure I moved somewhere around 1/3 cord on this trip, perhaps a bit more but it is so hard to really tell with logs like this.  Pictures show view from back of van (I had removed one log before I remembered to take pictures, but you get the idea) and from side with one door open... 

Then you can see the pile of logs next to the driveway followed by the pile once cut into rounds - was a fun day that day.


----------



## Skier76 (May 27, 2009)

That's a pretty decent load! Nice work!


----------



## maplewood (May 28, 2009)

Hauling in a van scares me.  Do you have options?
Borrow a friends truck/trailer?
Split and stack the wood at it's current location, to haul with your truck later? (It will weigh a lot less after it has dried out, too.)
Rent a truck?
If you have to use the van, go to a furniture store and get a few large card board boxes - line your van with them for protection.
More trips with less damage is better than less trips overloaded.  I'd go for 4-6 trips.
Happier days will come with the truck!


----------



## mackconsult (Oct 21, 2009)

What do you mean.  My van is the best truck I have ever owned, and I have had a few.



			
				maplewood said:
			
		

> Hauling in a van scares me.  Do you have options?
> Borrow a friends truck/trailer?
> Split and stack the wood at it's current location, to haul with your truck later? (It will weigh a lot less after it has dried out, too.)
> Rent a truck?
> ...


----------



## ozzy73 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have hauled more wood in my 04 Impala then my neighbours pickup. 

Some times you have to be quick to score wood on CL and do not have time to borrow someones pickup. I was truly amazed how much I could fit into the IMPALA, used a few tarps in the back seat and trunk to keep things clean.

It took me two trips to get this.


----------



## Tony H (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to see it worked out for this haul. If you don't end up with a truck put on a hitch and get a trailer the van can handle. Not that you can fit a whole lot more in a small trailer but you don't have to worry about damaging the van or the cleanup.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 22, 2009)

I was just given 1/2 cord of cut/split/dry (2 yrs.) on my lunch break. 
There was a bit more but my Ford Exploder is loaded to the ceiling. LOL
She's squatting pretty good but it's driving okay. I think we'll make it home.  :red:


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Odd how old threads return to life sometimes eh?  Wow, I had forgotten those hauls - and to think I'm actually going to burn some of that wood this winter!  (it actually tests out less than 20% in case you are wondering).

Yes I now have a truck - it is nicer if for no other reason than the ease of loading and not having to clean up and replace the seats after hauling.  The van did haul a few loads though and I'm thankful to have done it.  This next spring I'll be able to respond more quickly to those CL ads and hopefully beef up my piles a bit more if needed (always needed eh?).


----------

